# oops, i 'drifted' but now im straighter?



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

haha, so i was racing a celica the other month (long time ago). and i had to turn in the island turn thing. i forgot i was going hella fast  and took the turn WAY too harsh...so i started 'drifting' or powersliding the turn and rolled up onto the side walk...was only about 6inches from the bush and wall D it was fun tho, haha).

but since i did that...i dont steer to the right as much. before...once i let go of the steering wheel id be taking like a 90degree turn. now...it takes a while before it starts to move over...and even then its slight...

did i just ruin something to make it better. or, break something back into working condition? haha...


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

if you hit the sidewalk you probably messed up your alignment and maybe blew a shock. thats what happend to me when i hit a sidewalk.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

haha, stupid. :|


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

i did something like that like 2 years ago and i bent a strut...i'd say that you prolly did the same. look at the one that hit the curb then look at the on that didn't see if they look different at all.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

hmm. well, if i bent the strut...it wouldnt matter now. just got my kyb's yesterday and springs. they were faaareeeee! so, ima put them on til i get my Teins. or...that new JIC suspension that just came out. supposed to be better than the Tein SS and cheaper :fluffy: . anyways...i'll check that out in bout 5 mins. thanks...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

mysergoesvroom said:


> hmm. well, if i bent the strut...it wouldnt matter now. just got my kyb's yesterday and springs. they were faaareeeee! so, ima put them on til i get my Teins. or...that new JIC suspension that just came out. supposed to be better than the Tein SS and cheaper :fluffy: . anyways...i'll check that out in bout 5 mins. thanks...



how did you get those for free?.. im jealous


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

mysergoesvroom said:


> haha, so i was racing a celica the other month...


No street racing content.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=25371&


----------

